# Great Gas Mileage!



## Max96 (Aug 25, 2005)

Just got my 2000 Alty GXE yesterday.. 56k, nothing fancy, bought it to save gas on the commute. Anyways, drove it home from the sellers house and out and about with the GF last night. Gas mileage is INSANE!! Needle barely moved and I logged over 100 miles! I am completing a tune-up, fluid flush, etc next weekend and I am sure the mileage will be even better. I am used to my '01 Pathy 3.5 making frequent stops at the gas stations.... this is a far cry from that. Any suggestion on best parts for tune-up?


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

standard ngk plugs - you dont need any fancy iridiums or platinums, ngk wires, cap and rotor from nissan, fuel filter and air filter. that should be a pretty thorough tune up.


----------



## Darktide (Jul 29, 2004)

You may just want to be aware that platinum plugs came original on your car. (NGK platinums). Platinum plugs should last 100k to begin with so you changing them that early isn't necessary. On top of that platinum plugs were engineered to burn cleaner so if you decide to go with standard copper plugs and you catch an O2 sensor code it'll probably be the plugs. Let us know your exact MPG... i've got a 00 SE and I get roughly 22mpg mix highway/city. 27mpg on straight highway. And like 20 on just city.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

i doubt seriously hes gonna catch a code with coppers. ive never seen it happen - not to say it wont, just never seen it. 
i just dont see the point of adding $12 dollar plugs.


----------



## Darktide (Jul 29, 2004)

for the KA24DE I don't really either except I always prefer putting in what I took out and that I was working at an auto parts store at the time so I got a discount on them. And I like the fact that they last a heck of a lot longer than coppers. 

I've never seen it throw a code either but theoretically it is possibly.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

the cool thing about the ka is that you dont have to spend a lot of money on it and it will work for a long time, quite well too. on the highway, both of my ka's kick ass. i get about 375 miles or so per tankful in my 240 and ive gotten as high as 450 with my altima. the 240 is bone stock and the altima is completely done minus internals. the altima imo, is a great car. gotta love em.


----------



## Max96 (Aug 25, 2005)

Got around 340 miles to my tank of mixed city/highway/full throttle driving. It wasnt even on "E" yet... but I gassed up anyway.


----------

